# Newbie question about army list sizes



## Grimful (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey, first off I'd like to think everyone here, I've gotten a lot more help than I thought I would with other problems:drinks:. I hope this is in the right section, I wasn't sure if I should post this here, or in the Ask a mod, but this seemed like a better place to get a general census. 

Anyway, I'm desperately wanting to get started into Warhammer 40k (Or Fantasy tbh, I've got rulebooks for both) but money is tight (college student and only able to work around 20 hours a week)

So, my question is: Which army can I reliably field at 500-1500 (Focus placed on 1500) that's cheap to purchase? I'm assuming the only options I'd be able to have are small, elite armies and I looked at Draigowing, but apparently that's only viable at 2000 Points. I'd prefer to spend under $350 and for the army to be viable as well as fluff adherent. 
(Also, if it can reliably ally with Imperial Guard, that'd be nice, cause I bought an Imperial Guard Battleforce before realizing how much all those platoons cost.)

I know this is probably a lot to be asking, so thanks a lot for any help in advance, I've been trying to figure out somethings on my own but in the end I just don't know what's viable and what isn't, and a lot of the information I try to look up is conflicting because so much is still from 5th edition (At least what I've found).


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Moved to Armylists

Space Marines spring to mind for a fair few reasons.


Point for Dollar SMs work out pretty cheap in comparison to horde armies such as Orks.
SMs ally reliably with Imperial Guard.
They offer a large range of tactical choices depending on which Chapter you choose.
Even within each Chapter SMs have plenty of choice in how you want to play the army.
 Minis in the Space Marine range age better than most other armies, so a lot more of them seem to be available second hand/cheap.


----------



## 12ebootX797 (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree with Vash Space marines are an excellent idea if you want to go broad but grey knights cost significantly more points especially depending what you arm them with. However they would only be ally's of convenience with your imps.


----------

